# my tile floor is warm



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you have radiant heat under your tile floor?


----------



## minahanna (Dec 13, 2005)

I do not know. How can I find out. Nothing is indicated at the circuit breaker panel, no thermostat, ...


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Is the home an Eichler perchance?

Eichler Homes were a contemporary styled home featuring open living areas, flat or slightly pitched roofs that sometimes incorporated a sharp point above a entryway. Eichlers have extensive glass areas much of which is at the top or near the peak. They do not have an attic or any crawlspaces.Eichlers are on a concrete slab, and introduced the use of hydronic radiant panel heat for the heating system. They were built from 1950 - 1973 in Northern California, between San Rafael and San Jose. I understand they built them down south where you are.

There are approximately 11,000 homes in these areas. 

To me Eichlers look more like a carport with doors than a home 

If you have an Eichler its real possible you have a radiant heat floor.


----------



## nikomie (Dec 31, 2005)

I am having the same problem. I also live in Northridge in a two story townhome. I think the first tile began to get warm 2 weeks ago and now its half the kitchen and part of the breakfast nook. We also tried turning off the water heater while we went to work but it did nothing. HELP!


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

People pay good money for this feature to be installed in their floor. Go with it


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

I know this may sound strange but how about talking to the neighbors if they have similar homes they may have information about the "problem"? They may even be nice folks.


----------



## minahanna (Dec 13, 2005)

More of the kitchen floor is getting warm. I noticed my 1-year water heater is working non-stop. I turn the heater water valve off during the night and when out at work. Heater manufacturer confirmed that there is a leak. I am more convinced that my copper piping has numerous pin holes and a major re-piping has to be done.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sounds like a broken water line under the floor. Try turning of the water from the heater and see if the floor cools off.


----------

